

Linus on Linux, 20 Years In - kqueue
http://linuxfr.org/nodes/85904/comments/1230981

======
icco
Interesting read. One of my favorite quotes is "finding the right people is
really the killer feature". So true, especially in the open source world.

------
zyfo
Dupe - front page 1 day ago, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2513123>

~~~
kqueue
Oops, my bad.

